# the flu



## bev (Mar 17, 2009)

Miss Beatrice, 

The church organist, 

was in her eighties 

and had never been married. She was admired for her sweetness 

and kindness to all. 

One afternoon the pastor 

came to call on her and she showed him into her quaint sitting room. 

She invited him to have a seat while she prepared tea. 

As he sat facing her old Hammond organ, 

the young minister 

noticed a cute glass bowl sitting on top of it. 

The bowl was filled 

with water, and in the water floated, of all things, a condom! 

When she returned 

with tea and scones, 

they began to chat. 

The pastor tried to stifle his curiosity 

about the bowl of water and its strange floater, but soon it got the better of him and he could no longer resist. 

'Miss Beatrice', he said, 

'I wonder if you would tell me about this?' 

pointing to the bowl. 

'Oh, yes,' she replied, 'Isn't it wonderful? 

I was walking through 

the park a few months ago 

and I found this little package on the ground. 

The directions said 

to place it on the organ, 

keep it wet and that it would prevent the spread of disease. Do you know I haven't had the flu all winter.' 




Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2009)

Awwww, bless!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2017)

Double mad !


----------



## Contused (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 25, 2017)

!!!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2017)

Lots of symbols


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 27, 2017)

If she could play J. S. Bach's Toccata in C Major she would earn my undying love.


----------

